# Awesome Sports Rings



## beer-b-q (Dec 17, 2009)

*Philadelphia         Phillies*
 



*Pittsburgh Penguins* 





*Pittsburgh         Steelers*
 



*Kansas         City Chiefs*


----------



## rod guy (Dec 17, 2009)

Now that right there is funny I don't care who you are!!!!


----------



## raceyb (Dec 17, 2009)

ROFLMAO


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 17, 2009)

Awesome. Love it


----------



## Dutch (Dec 17, 2009)

Nice rings there for Kansas City, but where's the ketchup?


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 17, 2009)

They couldn't afford any.  They had to beg people to attend the game last Sunday so it wouldn't be Blacked Out...


----------



## txbbqman (Dec 17, 2009)

[font=&quot]
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
[/font]


----------



## BandCollector (Dec 17, 2009)

Looks like KC has more rings than the Steelers............too bad they can't wear them on their fingers.


----------



## blue (Dec 17, 2009)

Us Lions fans are suffeRING.


----------

